# A little advice about a horse please!



## Redders (1 May 2016)

Hey everyone, I don't use this section much as I'm not a hunter (only been a handful of times and enjoyed it) so I was hoping I could pick your experiences brains regarding a horse I know.
Neither my friend (the owner) or I are sure of where to place her 16.2 full up Hanoverian (pink papered)12 yo mare. She acquired her from an army artillery yard where she was used as a hunt hireling (hunted all her life, nothing else) she had an infection in the gutteral pouch (no issues anymore and no lasting effect, fully healed) so Friends daughter had a soft spot for her, and took her on with the idea for her to be an event prospect for my friend.
Friend is v experienced, but this mare can't seem to get her old job out of her mind, and so dressage isn't progressing as quickly as friend needs. she has had 18 months of attempting retraining and it's obvious that the mare loves the pace of hunting, whereas friend wants to event. Are there people who want this type of pure hunter? She has a bold jump, great brakes (snaffle used at all times by friend) clean limbed, decent breeding and the best nature. Trying to decide what's best to do to let this horse have the job she loves and suits to a great home and friend do what she enjoys too! Sadly friend can't afford two and she doesn't enjoy hunting!


----------



## be positive (1 May 2016)

There  are plenty of people who hunt and don't do much else that may appreciate her for what she is although her age and former job as a hireling will probably keep the price down as she will possibly be showing a bit of wear sooner rather than later but for someone who wants to hunt, possibly hack and do pleasure rides in the summer, assuming she is also good out hacking, she could be perfect, it can be hard to find a genuinely sensible hunter, not all horses will enjoy schooling so I think it only fair to find her a home that is better suited so your friend can find a horse that suits her ambitions.

i have just noticed you are in Cornwall so it may be worth thinking about moving her up country a bit to somewhere more accessible where hunters are possibly more in demand, although this time of year may not be ideal a good hunter should sell at any time of year.


----------



## Redders (1 May 2016)

Thank you so much for that. That was what we were thinking about her job, she wants a good home to as she really has fallen for her but not enough to keep forcing her into something that doesn't suit her, and friend really doesn't enjoy hunting- eventer through and through! (Supports hunting though) what sort of price area would be a starting point? As we really only know ball park figures for eventing types. She hacks perfectly and fine in traffic (rode with artillery tanks) and has had no soundness issues (although I appreciate you can't guess soundness for life and history will have an impact!) we don't want to put price too low as want to avoid unsuitable homes or over value and not get interest!


----------



## lurcherlu (1 May 2016)

To a person who wants something sane to hunt that knows it job and is is brave this kind of horse could be priceless. I think price depends on area and also remember a lot of people arent looking for hunters atm as the season has just closed ?! Maybe consider a short lwvtb ? And then you willl find a suitable home who loves her for being what she is ?


----------



## Redders (1 May 2016)

Thank you  we did think about the time of year, but then thought that may not be a huge issue if we did find the right person for her. It's all early days really as she mentioned to me today that she isn't sure that she will do the job she wants and is a bit torn, mainly because she wants her to have a great home and is worried that she will be thrashed etc so I said that she does need to get over that as she won't find anywhere for her until she remembers that good homes exist as well as not so good homes etc. And she hadn't really considered a hunt home for her as she (friend, not horses) has only done it once years ago as she said 'but why would someone want a horse who just hunts?!' But I said that for some, hunting is their sport. Issue is we just don't know enough about it to market her right. I mentioned lwvtb, but issue with that is if she comes back broken, or with any problems arising from said period (you never know 100%). She won't have the heart to try again and so will keep her but still not be able to do the right sport for her. what can be done to protect from that? Is there anything?


----------



## be positive (1 May 2016)

LWVTB is pointless as there is no hunting going on so there would be no opportunity to try her hunting until autumn hunting starts, then the risk that they only wanted a horse for the summer anyway, I would market her as a really good safe hack, most people want this above everything else, that hunts, they could spend the summer hacking and getting out doing bits and bobs ready to hunt when the season starts.
An advert that describes her good points should attract some interest but don't just say she is a hunter, her day job can be hacking, doing some xc/ sj, possibly suited to a PC rider doing a bit of everything,  she just isn't suited to eventing for your friend as dressage is her weak point, but that does not mean she couldn't do some PC/ RC stuff if someone isn't too ambitious and wanting a rosette machine, the majority of people are not really that competitive and will pay a reasonable price for a sensible sane horse. 

Price is tricky but ballpark for me is £2500 for something safe, sane and sound, moving up as you add to the cv, so in the region of £3k + for a decent hunter that will carry a less experienced rider safely.


----------



## Redders (1 May 2016)

Really good points- thank you. It's hard when you realise that a horse isn't going to do the job you want to do, doesn't mean they can't do a job someone else wants to do, as in my friend is rather competitive but like you say, not everyone will care about the dressage aspect of it. Thank you v much. Am trawling wanted ads for her at the minute to see what people are after, and she is finding out as much as she can about her hunt past experience  x


----------



## be positive (1 May 2016)

There is a wanted ad on Horsequest that may be worth a call  HQ 148545, in the south west so right area.


----------



## Starzaan (1 May 2016)

A friend of mine is stud groom for the Cotswold hunt and they're looking for horses.


----------



## Redders (1 May 2016)

Thanks starzaan. In people's experience, how well are horses on hunt yards treated if they are hirelings? She is keen for her to have a happy healthy home (not saying that hunts are hard or mean, just don't have much experience in this!) as she is very sweet natured.


----------



## Redders (1 May 2016)

I shall let her know- thanks all for your help, I knew this would be the best place to ask!


----------



## spacefaer (7 May 2016)

Redders said:



			Thanks starzaan. In people's experience, how well are horses on hunt yards treated if they are hirelings? She is keen for her to have a happy healthy home (not saying that hunts are hard or mean, just don't have much experience in this!) as she is very sweet natured.
		
Click to expand...

Hunters are generally very well treated, particularly hirelings, as it is important that they are sound and well so that they can go out hunting! People seem to have an idea that hunters are treated like equine quad bikes, used, abused and thrown away, but they are normal horses, who are cared for and appreciated.

We have one boy who has just had his 19th birthday - he is fit, well and currently stuffing his face with spring grass.  When he comes back into work, he has anything and everything he wants, from an individual diet, peronalised work regime, magnetic rugs, bandages ..... same as an event horse.

She sounds a delight - the only thing against her is her age - she would be more attractive to a private home than kennels or as a hireling, as wear and tear start to kick in. If she'll pass a 5 stage vetting, then she should be worth 4k ish, once the season starts again. (no market for hunters at the moment)

If your friend wants to sell her as a hunter, I would recommend that she sends her up country, to get her out autumn hunting (from August onwards) and market her then.


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2016)

The hunt kennels themselves won't supply hirelings, they would want a horse for the huntsman or whip to ride. I would rather my horse went there than to a hireling yard, most hirelings work for their money and very hard indeed, although they are well looked after.
I would ask £5k.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 May 2016)

If your friend need a to sell now the issue she has is she can't vouch for the horses behaviour at the hounds .
Hunters vary enormously and one persons dangerous tearaway can be another's dream hunter .
Another's dream hunter can be a boring slug to another rider .
If your friend must sell at this time of year then hireling yards and hunt stables might be the place to start as they'd can accommodate different types ( although the boring slug would struggle in a hunt stables but this horses is not going to fall into this camp).
Not many people will be looking to spend a lot on an unproven hunter that's not really wanting to be an all rounder at this time of year .
Good ,mannerly sound hunters who have been trained for the job and will jump safely and gallop all day don't kick and leave you getting off without feeling exhausted and needing a lie in a darkened room can fetch a lot of money but you would not be able to market the horse as this as you don't know what it's like at the hounds .


----------



## Redders (10 May 2016)

That's the issue I was saying to my friend. Out hacking on moorland in a group she is perfect, fast and fun, jumps what ever is in front of her and has great breaks in a snaffle, but my friend has never taken her hunting, so we can't say 100% that she is proven. He daughter knows her from her hunting days so she is getting info from her (hard as she is away with army in America at the moment) but even so, as is my friend selling her, she still can't really 100% vouch for it as not seen it. I know for sure she doesn't kick as we have been out in a group with other horses whose owners struggle to stop them and have seen them use her backside as a brake! (I know, not my preferred style of riding!) I have had a friend mention her around his hunts and she now has an ad on FB asking 3k, which could seem low but, like you have all said, it's out of season and she hasn't actually hunted her. She is open to vet. I guess she doesn't need need to sell her now, but it's been a tough decision to sell and I think easier for her if she went sooner. She also has her oldie who isn't retired (but will be soon- he is her horse of a lifetime) and keeping the two fit in order for her to target hunts after summer will be a lot of work, added to that our other friend who she yard shares with has fractured her pelvis falling from her horse (not the one for sale!) and so can't do any of the work and my friend is gladly steeping In and sorting him out for her. I could try to share the ad on HHO FB page? To see what you guys think? Is that allowed?


----------

